# walnut platter



## Graybeard (Jun 30, 2012)

[attachment=7290]A walnut platter from the walnut I've been processing.


----------



## Dennis Ford (Jun 30, 2012)

You did a good job of showing off that wood. The platter looks very nice.



Graybeard said:


> A walnut platter from the walnut I've been processing.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 30, 2012)

Very Nice - I love the grain. Nice finish too !
Scott


----------



## bench1holio (Jun 30, 2012)

beautiful stuff greybeard!


----------



## myingling (Jun 30, 2012)

Nice


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 4, 2012)

Beauty!

Nice chunk o' wood, and nicely presented!

Thanks fer sharing!

p


----------

